# East Tennessee gsd looking for a new home ASAP!



## Mwguy101 (Feb 21, 2011)

I have a 2.5 year old neutered, male, GSD. I need to find him new home. I need a loving family who would like to adopt him.

Bailey - our GSD
70 pounds, he is finally putting on some weight.
Trained with basic commands
House broken
Loving dog.
Never been around kids, would not recommend.
Crate trained
Loves fetch
Loves water
Loves to chase squirrels and rabbits.
He has high anxiety.

Can be timid at times if he thinks he is in trouble. He does not get aggressive, just nervous pees. The vet thinks he has IBD, so we started feeding him a raw prey model diet. It's proving to be a great success. He does have some allergies, but we have the test so it's not bad getting him food.

We live in East Tennessee.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Mwguy101 said:


> I have a 2 year old gsd who was a puppy mill dog. He has had various health issues his whole life. We have gotten through most of them. I have a 3 inch thick folder of medical documents.When he was a young puppy he was sweet and gentle to be around. But as he grew up he became more and more aggressive and developed high anxiety. He was heavily socialized through out his whole life. He was well taknen care of and loved.
> 
> Over the last year he has started becoming more and more anxious over the slightest thing. If you walk out of a room he starts whining and barking. *He has heavy aggression issues now, to the point where he has been kicked out of daycare and his groomers*. The hardest part about this is he has 2 personalities.
> 
> ...


Is this the same dog?


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> Is this the same dog?


Sounds like it to me... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shugarhey (Jul 29, 2013)

False advertising a unsteady animal... you should be ashamed...what if someone got hurt?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mwguy101 (Feb 21, 2011)

shugarhey said:


> False advertising a unsteady animal... you should be ashamed...what if someone got hurt?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


There is nothing false about my quote. He had a lot of issues a year ago. After the vet figured out he had IBD and we moved him to a raw diet, he has become another dog. He still has anxiety. We have not had any aggression issues in about a year. The vet put him on a prescription diet for about 6 month, then after and a lot of research we moved him to a raw diet. Since he has been feeling better, he is a whole different dog. _ **** Removed by ADMIN **** _


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

I hope you find someone to adopt this guy. Sounds like you have worked very hard and probably spent a lot of money getting him better. Why are you having to give him up?


----------



## Mwguy101 (Feb 21, 2011)

TAR HEEL MOM said:


> I hope you find someone to adopt this guy. Sounds like you have worked very hard and probably spent a lot of money getting him better. Why are you having to give him up?


That is more true then you realize, Thanks! We had some schedule changes. So, leaving him locked in a crate for for 9-12 hours a day for 5-6 days a week just does not seem fair to him. He still has some diarrhea issues. So, if he gets another attack from the IBD. That would be just torture to leave him in his crate forced to suffer. 

I hat to get rid of him, but I would rather find him a home where he can enjoy life then live most of his life in a cage.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

most people work....most peoples dogs do stay in crates a substantial amount of time...they get acclimated to it and they sleep the day away.

No one is as likely to walk through fire like you have already for this dog - it does not sound like he has the personality to do well if he is rehomed....if there is some other reason other than feeling guilty about crate time that you are rehoming the dog, you might want to reconsider....putting him in the stressful situation of rehoming is only going to exacerbate his anxieties. If he had problems and showed aggressive behavior, he may revert and rehoming could cause him to end up in a shelter or put down....

Also, FWIW - there are kids/teens on the forum....foul language is not allowed...and vulgarities & disgusting crude language are just unnecessary as well.

Lee


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Mwguy101 said:


> That is more true then you realize, Thanks! We had some schedule changes. So, leaving him locked in a crate for for 9-12 hours a day for 5-6 days a week just does not seem fair to him. He still has some diarrhea issues. So, if he gets another attack from the IBD. That would be just torture to leave him in his crate forced to suffer.
> 
> I hat to get rid of him, but I would rather find him a home where he can enjoy life then live most of his life in a cage.


I'm not attacking you but you said uu have another pup, how's he doing with 9-12 hours alone time? Also, in the other thread you said that if things keep going the way they are you might have to give up your boy. And now you're trying to give him up. 

You got that 2nd pup for him it seems like though it's a bad idea to get a 2nd pup for your dog and not yourself. And it sounds like he's now paying the price for that decision. 

Again, I'm not attacking you but it's nice if the potential adopters had all the details, even if there's no more aggression, you should still mention it. It can always come back if they're not careful. You don't know for sure what caused it though you think it's the ibd. 

IMO the potential adopters have the right to know what they're getting into


ETA sorry, 9-12 hours, not 12-15

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mwguy101 (Feb 21, 2011)

lalachka said:


> I'm not attacking you but you said uu have another pup, how's he doing with 9-12 hours alone time? Also, in the other thread you said that if things keep going the way they are you might have to give up your boy. And now you're trying to give him up.
> 
> You got that 2nd pup for him it seems like though it's a bad idea to get a 2nd pup for your dog and not yourself. And it sounds like he's now paying the price for that decision.
> 
> ...



I am not worried about the other pup. He is fine. He is not the subject here. I am looking for a home for our GSD. If I wanted to hide something I would open up a new screen name. If you do not want to adopt him or have anyone interested them do not worry about it. If someone is interested in adopting him, then there will be some face to face discussions. I am not sure how other do it on here, but I am using the form as a place to advertise for an adoption not as a life story. I did no realize some many people would get their knickers all twisted on this. I hope the word knickers is appropriate on here. It sounds like you guys would rather have me put him down then try to find him a new home. I am not here to play games and waste time and space.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Nothing is twisted over here. Just asking questions. I'd think history of aggression should've been mentioned before the commands he knows, whether it's gone or not. 

But yeah, you could've opened another screen name and the result would be the same, someone ending up with a dog with issues they didn't expect. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Actually creating a new screen name would have resulted in banning .. it's not allowed. I think if you are trying to find a good home, then everything needs to be disclosed. Otherwise, if there are issues that come out later, he will end up at at the shelter anyway and I know that's not what you want.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Would he do well in a dog run, outside, with adequate shelter and water while owner was at work?


----------



## Mwguy101 (Feb 21, 2011)

DaniFani said:


> Would he do well in a dog run, outside, with adequate shelter and water while owner was at work?


Yeah he would do fine.


----------



## shugarhey (Jul 29, 2013)

Mwguy101 said:


> There is nothing false about my quote. He had a lot of issues a year ago. After the vet figured out he had IBD and we moved him to a raw diet, he has become another dog. He still has anxiety. We have not had any aggression issues in about a year. The vet put him on a prescription diet for about 6 month, then after and a lot of research we moved him to a raw diet. Since he has been feeling better, he is a whole different dog. _ **** Removed by ADMIN **** _


[/quote]

I'd probably be anxious not to mention moody, aggressive, annoyed, unstable.... exactly how he probably feels and exactly why you should be honest about everything up front. 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Mwguy101 said:


> Yeah he would do fine.


Then why not do that?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mwguy101 (Feb 21, 2011)

shugarhey said:


> I'd probably be anxious not to mention moody, aggressive, annoyed, unstable.... exactly how he probably feels and exactly why you should be honest about everything up front.
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Do you just look for drama?


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

awww he looks just like my Smitty dog, little tipped over ears and all.

It sounds like the OP has made a decision. IMHO it's better to help him rehome at this point then have him keep the dog. If the OP feels he cannot commit to this dog then it's not fair to either of them.....

Perhaps list your guy as a guest on some GSD rescues in your area? I do think you should disclose that in the past he had some aggression issues due to a medical condition, just to be safe for him and you. Also try petfinder.com, I believe they have a section for owners who need to rehome.


----------



## shugarhey (Jul 29, 2013)

Mwguy101 said:


> Do you just look for drama?[/QUOTE
> No ma'am... good luck rehoming ur dog!
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with trying to contact some rescues in your area, see if they will do a courtesy listing for you.

While you may have alot of his issues under control, unfortunately I think it might really hard to place a dog with the medical/as well as behavioral stuff going on There are just to many dogs out there, that have no issues that people look for, a sad reality

In the meantime, if you think he'd do ok outside in a kennel, maybe go that route ? 

I really hope you can find some resolution


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

hi mwguy101...my concern is for the dog...you may not know that all rescues, shelters, pounds, etc., just about everywhere, are currently OVERFLOWING with german shepherd dogs in good health, with good temperments, who get along with everyone, all easily adoptable. and yet they are being euthanized every day because there just plain are not enough adopters. the likelihood that your dog will wind up in the wrong hands, no matter how well you check out potential adopters, is high. please be extra-careful where you place your boy. the fighters and the bundlers are out there, posing as caring families (they sometimes even have women and/or children who accompany them), your kind of dog is often EXACTLY what they're looking for. again, please be extra-careful and especially require and check vet references. thanks for understanding my concern for your dog.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

What's a bundler?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

I would also suggest contacting local rescues personally. Especially with a dog with health and temperament concerns, that way they can find a potential owner who is capable of providing for this dogs particular needs.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

chantald...reputable rescues generally will not accept dogs like this, because not only are they VERY hard if not impossible to place, they are also viewed as a HUGE liability issue. i would actually be very suspicious of any rescue who would be willing to take this dog. sad but true. 

lala...bundlers are individuals who travel in organized groups to steal dogs out of yards and cars for sale to fighters or research.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

katieliz said:


> chantald...reputable rescues generally will not accept dogs like this, because not only are they VERY hard if not impossible to place, they are also viewed as a HUGE liability issue. i would actually be very suspicious of any rescue who would be willing to take this dog. sad but true.
> 
> lala...bundlers are individuals who travel in organized groups to steal dogs out of yards and cars for sale to fighters or research.


Omg. In a way I wish I didn't know this


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

If the dog has genetic issues with fear, aggression and a host of health issues dont rehome him - either make adequate kennel for him or euthanize him. Not. Many people can handle a solid dog let alone a dog with numerous issues. And i managed a dog with numerous issues so i know how hard it is - however i would not put that liability on someone else...


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

katieliz said:


> chantald...reputable rescues generally will not accept dogs like this, because not only are they VERY hard if not impossible to place, they are also viewed as a HUGE liability issue. i would actually be very suspicious of any rescue who would be willing to take this dog. sad but true.
> 
> lala...bundlers are individuals who travel in organized groups to steal dogs out of yards and cars for sale to fighters or research.


That makes a lot of sense! I can understand the potential liability in trying to rehome dogs with needs this complex, and that would be a lot of risk for a rescue organization to take on. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

lala, when you do rescue there are SO MANY things you wish you didn't know. oh, and bundlers also troll craigslist and newspaper/internet ads for dogs. the poor economy has created or grown many "businesses" we'd all rather not know about. there are many, many worse things out there than a humane trip to the bridge in the arms of someone who cares enough to do the right thing.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

katieliz said:


> lala, when you do rescue there are SO MANY things you wish you didn't know. oh, and bundlers also troll craigslist and newspaper/internet ads for dogs. the poor economy has created or grown many "businesses" we'd all rather not know about. there are many, many worse things out there than a humane trip to the bridge in the arms of someone who cares enough to do the right thing.


I'm sure. I respect shelter workers a lot, I can't imagine the heartbreak you see every minute. It must take a huge toll


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

Hey you live in Maryville TN, and I go thru that space a lot, I won't take your dog but I would stop by if you want?  pm me if you need to.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

what concerns me is that this dog has a history of aggression issues that very well may pop up after the dog goes to its new home. Yet, you don't mention this in your craigslist add for a rehome. 

There are 3 GSD rescues in this area I can name off the top of my head, but I doubt any of them would take in the dog. You would have to lie about his aggression issues for them to do so. You could still contact them though, they *might* be able to at least help you with resources on what to do. With this dogs issues, there isn't a shelter around here that would be good, he'd probably end up put down. Especially if his aggression issues pop back up while he is in the shelter.

The only way you are going to be able to find this dog a good home IMO is by being upfront with ALL the information, past and present. People need to KNOW that he had issues with aggression. Keeping it from them IMO is a dangerous thing.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Mwguy101 said:


> I am not worried about the other pup. He is fine. He is not the subject here. I am looking for a home for our GSD. If I wanted to hide something I would open up a new screen name. If you do not want to adopt him or have anyone interested them do not worry about it. If someone is interested in adopting him, then there will be some face to face discussions. I am not sure how other do it on here, but I am using the form as a place to advertise for an adoption not as a life story. I did no realize some many people would get their knickers all twisted on this. I hope the word knickers is appropriate on here. It sounds like you guys would rather have me put him down then try to find him a new home. I am not here to play games and waste time and space.




This is not an advertising board. We are not here to rehome your dog for you. This is a board for german shepherd lovers to come and chat and, yes, resource. One that, yes, has a rescue board, but the board itself is NOT a rescue entity. It is made up of many different people who have german shepherds. Some of them are shelter workers/rescuers, so you *might* get lucky with finding someone to help you, but that is not the main purpose of the board. Most here would try and help you with your dog, because we are german shepherd lovers...not because this is a place for you to advertise.


And yes, with the way this dog is..I would rather you put it down instead of lying or keeping information from potential new owners and the dog hurting someone.


----------

